# Hello all I am new



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Hello all I thought i would introduce myself. My name is Pablo and I certain I have some sort of depersonalizaion / dissociation problem. Like many people here my problems started after taking ecstasy at university about three years ago, which was the most stressful and disturbing night of my life and since I have been trying in vain to fully understand what has happened to me. Since that night I can sum up my life in four phases:

1 - In denial about what was going on 
2 - Searching for the magic pill or supplement to cure all of my problems
3 - Trying almost all alternative and complementary therapies available and reading dozens of books and hundreds of websites about psychology and health
4 - Accepting and understanding (just about) what is going on in my head/body and I am currently seeing a dissociation specialist who works with EMDR and Somatic Experiencing

I still have the majority of the symptoms listed but my state and understanding has improved a lot in the last year and I hope to meet people who can help me improve further on this site. Please message me if you want to talk

Pablo


----------

